# What is an acceptable lifespan for a mod etc?



## hyphen (17/9/15)

Right , so I know it's tricky to gauge due to wear and tear , user error etc etc etc , but what do you think is an acceptable lifespan for say an iStick or a Subbox mini ?

You pay "x" amount and expect to use it for how long ?
Especially mods with internal batteries that you can't replace .
My iStick just died and it doesn't feel like I've had it very long , but it's been well used and has served me well.

Thoughts on when to upgrade/lifespan/quality ?


----------



## Riaz (17/9/15)

Upgrade when you see something else you like 

To me, the lifespan of any mod is purely based on the guarantee you receive from the supplier, if you not into fixing the thing yourself.


----------



## Riaz (17/9/15)

Oh and to add to that, always have a mech in your collection as back up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

hyphen said:


> Right , so I know it's tricky to gauge due to wear and tear , user error etc etc etc , but what do you think is an acceptable lifespan for say an iStick or a Subbox mini ?
> 
> You pay "x" amount and expect to use it for how long ?
> Especially mods with internal batteries that you can't replace .
> ...



If it has built in bats then there is your lifespan..external bats and the mod lasts until the mod dies. With the quality of today's components thats 2 to 10 years. Depending on the brand of the components e.g. Chinese vs German


----------



## MJ INC (17/9/15)

I guess it will depend on build quality and usage but currently I would say about a year as I think the vast majority of devices still need a lot of work to make them long lasting


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

I think it depends on the device

My MVP2s are still going strong just like the day I got them - around Jan 2014. So thats about 21 months!
Still getting 900-1000 puffs per charge. Not one single problem on either of the two devices. I got a second one about 2 weeks after the first because I liked the first one so much. Still love it. Hall of fame device for low power vaping. 

My SmokM50 is not in the same league. Was nice at first but doesn't charge well or something is faulty with the charging etc. And the button is getting a bit iffy. That was a few months in.

Really depends. But I would say that a mod should way outlast the urge to upgrade it, given the advancement and rapid product development taking place in vaping at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/9/15)

I expect it to last me a year at least... 

If I spend 6k a year on smokes then 6k a year on vape is fine. devices have to fit in that budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (18/9/15)

I expect it to last a year and a half.
Anything over that time frame is a bonus.


----------



## Rafique (18/9/15)

Mods with built in batteries normally last for about 800 to 1200 charge cycles. I guess the more you pay the longer it last. It comes down to the charge cycle maximum of the batteries used. Hence I know longer buy mods with built in batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/9/15)

My Reo (original) is within its second year, and no maintenance required yet. If it reaches 2 years, which I know it would, works out to a whopping R106 per month .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/15)

mmm, for an istick, depending on its lifestyle. I'd reckon 12-18 months, isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Ashley A (19/9/15)

I think the lifespan of REO's is forever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (19/9/15)

In the future my great grandkids will be using my Reo's

Reactions: Like 1


----------

